

Show HN: My first ebook: Passions and Other Lessons - wj
http://personalopz.com/books/passions_and_other_lessons.html

======
wj
This book is a collection of notes from the wonderful Entrepreneurial Thought
Leaders lecture series at Stanford.
([http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html](http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html))
I've found those to be very inspiring but many people don't know about them.
Hopefully this gets more people aware of that resource.

I also used Leanpub to publish this. That was a very pleasant experience. I
had originally planned on doing it in Google Docs and release only as PDF
(maybe converting in Calibre) but then saw an ebook discussion on HN a couple
of weeks ago. Decided to redo from scratch and was glad I did.

